# Sip 01360 Headstock pulley problem



## Paul L (13 Jun 2013)

I need to replace the belt pulley on the headstock as I broke 1 side while trying to replace the belt. 
They must be made of Crapodium as it just fell apart, anyway the problem i seem to have is the cast steel case it all sits in doesn't have enough clearance to let the pulley slide out , am i missing something or will have grind it away ? 
Also the price from Sip themselves seems very expensive do other lathes share this part giving me other options ? 

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2013)

For starters the drive system is pretty generic, I suggest you talk to Axminster for spares.

Is your setup similar to this :-





Can you provide a picture of the area you are having problems with?


----------



## YewTube (14 Jun 2013)

Paul

Your lathe looks like the M900 from Axminster. You can download a manual from their site. The exploded diagram refers to a locknut behind the pulley which I suspect retains the spindle. If you were to loosen it and push the spindle forward I think you can get clearance to remove the pulley. 

Axminster also sell spare pulleys.

Good luck

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (14 Jun 2013)

Morning.

This is the manual you need. 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/downloads/700206_manual.pdf


----------



## coshamdoug (9 Jan 2014)

Hi, saw your sip drive problem and have a similar one myself. I too have a sip 01360 needing a belt change and need advice on how to do it. i've put the belt on but the motor will not now turn it only hums. I think belt is too tight through being incorrectly fitted but don't know why, also when fitting belt chipped one of the drive wheels plates on the electric motor. Can anyone help me for advice on putting the belt on and where I can find a new drive wheel. 

Several Hours later on google trying to find info for the above. Changing the drive belt is actually fairly easy!! the procedure is --- set the lathe speed control lever to its highest speed position i.e. fully to right opening up the spindle drive wheel plates. Loop the new belt I 
onto spindle drive wheel, then with "gorilla finger strength" pull the outer motor drive wheel plate away from the inner plate against the pressure/retaining spring, also located on the motor shaft, and then cleverly loop the drive belt onto the motor drive wheel. Hand turn the lathe spindle to fully seat the belt and job done. Its recommended cleaning/lubricating the inside surfaces of both drive wheels while belt is off. Warning the metal the drive wheels are made of is rubbish and very easily broken so take care, do not try to prize the motor drive wheel plates apart with for example a screw driver. If the plates wont move release the retaining circlip on end of motor shaft and then separate and loosen the wheel plates, reverse procedure when plates are loose then fit new belt. Hope this is useful.

I would still like to know where I can get a cheap motor drive wheel set and belt for the sip 01360.


----------



## Spindle (9 Jan 2014)

Hi

Have you contacted Axminster per the response one above your post?

Regards Mick


----------

